# Crested Gecko Morphs... Any breakthroughs yet?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I know this is a fuzzy subject because there doesn't seem to be a library of which morphs are dominant or recessive or compatible, but does anybody have any info on crestie morph genetics?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has done enough breeding trials to determine the inheritability of the various colours and patterns... 

From what I understood, there was no guarantee, for example, that two dalmatians would produce 100% dalmatian offspring - but is this just because nobody's kept clear records or published their information if they DID keep records?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Hm... come on people, keep records! lol


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

lol, its a shame that noone has kept records, if they did, people might be able to produce some beautiful morphs with a bit more info


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there is no definate 100% morph guide etc etc

but if you have two dals your more liekily to have hatch;lings with dalmation spots... or if you have two pinners your more likely to get pinners and so on..
but again its not 100%. but thats what i liek about them, you never know what your going to get!

for example

smudge and blaze look exactly like their parents
(rojo and toffee on my site) etc


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> there is no definate 100% morph guide etc etc
> 
> but if you have two dals your more liekily to have hatch;lings with dalmation spots... or if you have two pinners your more likely to get pinners and so on..
> but again its not 100%. but thats what i liek about them, you never know what your going to get!
> ...


bottom one is beautiful, love the single colour dals


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

retri said:


> bottom one is beautiful, love the single colour dals


thank you 
looks exactly like his dad fired up 
bright orange/red


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

are these too young to sex ?

id be interested to hear when they are sexable if the male is the same pattern as the father and vise versa with the mother.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Email Pangea Reptiles (search in google). They're working on a morph guide and would be happy to help if you dropped them an email I'm sure.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Once my breeding groups are sorted out, I will be keeping strict records. 

Thats why I chose cresties as a species becauseso little is known about them really, and I would love to undertake a study into them.

Anyway its gunna be a good few years before I can release any infomation.

: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

negri21 said:


> are these too young to sex ?
> 
> id be interested to hear when they are sexable if the male is the same pattern as the father and vise versa with the mother.


they are too young at the moe yes im affraid


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Genetics*

Well, as genetics are still not clear the morphs are getting better and better every year, and we are making great progressions all together in the last years! We should combine our records and see what we can make up out of this.


----------

